# Web Easy 8 Problems



## sampsonite (Jan 8, 2012)

I am a rookie web builder in the process of constructing a simple website using Web Easy 8. I have been previewing the pages as they are built but after some time new objects and components (basic text and html code) stopped appearing. I saved the document and uploaded it to confirm and sure enough the text boxes, google api's, etc. that I was embedding were not being translated. 
The web address is SACOST » Page 1 of 9 and I've enclosed a capture of the first page to demonstrate the missing material.
Excuse my ignorance but is there some reason why Web Easy as stopped recognizing and/or rendering my inputs?


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

Make sure that your colors for rollover and regular text color are contrasting. That way it renders properly.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Webeasy as well as many DIY editors are known to be a little buggy with embeded code...

Make sure you are insert the code into HTML and not into text.

If you need help with this feel free to post the source and the code here.


----------

